# new 4s vs 2s



## hanker71 (Jan 12, 2017)

hey guys,new to the site..i currently own a 18/52 blazer with a 40hp etec on it.thats 40 hp powerhead,so i assume about 28 out of the jet.im currently in negotions with myself about either getting a new boat or repowering the one i have.the only dislike with the current setup is the speed.with 2 guys,gear and such it will run 20 up current and 22 down.it does however have a good holeshot.it plaines in the length of the boat....so the way i see it,if im paying for a new engine,i may as well pay a little more and get the big bad boy..either 60 hp etec or 80 hp merc...or i guess i could get a new 115 etec and put a pump on it.i have read here though that the new 4s have not so good performance compared to the 2 strokes?...any advice from those that have had both 2 and 4 stroke would be appreciated.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 12, 2017)

They offer a 60hp H.O. e-tec now so its pretty much a detuned 90hp. Should be a better option then the 60hp two cylinder e-tec. I've heard people talk about liking the 4 stroke 60/40 mercs but most of them say they wish they had a better holeshot.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 12, 2017)

Transom weight is what I hear people who swapped to a 4-str complain about.


----------



## Crankbait (Jan 13, 2017)

I've never owned a jet but I went from a 1650 alumacraft with a 2 cylinder 2 stroke johnson to a Grizzly 1754 with a 50hp 4 stroke 4 cylinder. The alumacraft was a rivited boat and the grizzly is made out of thicker aluminum and is welded but performance wise between the 2 boats the alumacraft was a beast. It would jump on plane in half the length of the boat and ran 33mph with 1 guy or 3 guys; didn't matter. The grizzly takes a little longer but I just bought it a month or so ago and the previous owner let it sit alot so you can tell it has some carb issues and problems picking up but once it does it runs good. 31 has been the best I have gotten out of it. I raised the motor up 1.5in and have been mixing seafoam in the gas to clean fuel system. Getting better but not there yet. Both motors are carburated but the 4 stroke is alot less cold collared then the 2 stroke. That's a big plus to me and I don't have to buy that Ole 2 stroke oil and mix it. It's nice to gas and go. As far as the weight I've herd 4 strokes weigh alot more but I don't care cause I ain't picking it up. As of right now I can say I like the 4 stroke better but 6 months from now I may hate it. I haven't owned it long enough for it to proove it self. 

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## archery68 (Jan 13, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> hey guys,new to the site..i currently own a 18/52 blazer with a 40hp etec on it.thats 40 hp powerhead,so i assume about 28 out of the jet.im currently in negotions with myself about either getting a new boat or repowering the one i have.the only dislike with the current setup is the speed.with 2 guys,gear and such it will run 20 up current and 22 down.it does however have a good holeshot.it plaines in the length of the boat....so the way i see it,if im paying for a new engine,i may as well pay a little more and get the big bad boy..either 60 hp etec or 80 hp merc...or i guess i could get a new 115 etec and put a pump on it.i have read here though that the new 4s have not so good performance compared to the 2 strokes?...any advice from those that have had both 2 and 4 stroke would be appreciated.


so this my experience. I had a Johnson 40/28 jet years ago on a 17/52 .80 gauge flat bottom. It had a good hole shot but top speed was 25-27 with myself. It would haul a load but took a bit to get on plane and a big loss in speed. That was in 2005. I sold it, needed the money. Fast forward to 2015 I was in a position to get back in the jet boat business. Went to two different dealers here in south Missouri. I was asking questions about speed and one dealer asked what I had before so I told him, he then steered me to the 60/40 mercury 4 stroke. You can still purchase a few different makes of two strokes but he said they are expensive and if you were fine with your 40/28 you would be more than pleased with a merc 60/40. So I ended up getting a 18/52 blazer with the merc. tiller bar. Man what a difference!!!!! Very pleased with the hole shot!! You Cobb it and your up on plane. With 3 big guys and all our gear it wouldn't jump up but would still not take long. I never gps'd it when on fishing trips but by myself with my gear, it consistently hit 33 down stream and 30-31 upstream. Hit 34 once with no gear and no trolling motor. With entire family 2 kids 2 adults and all our crap for a day on the current river, 31 downstream and 29 upstream. Very pleased with that. In oct 2016 I sold that setup because I wanted faster setup cause I go to the lake quite a bit and wanted faster setup. After talking to people who had the 115/80 and pricing them, I decided it was not worth 5500 bucks for 5 mph, at most 7 mph. So I just picked up my new 18/52 with merc 60/40 tiller. Have not even had it in the water yet. The merc 60/40 are right at 6. The 90-65 merc is over 9 grand and would get me 4 mph, the 115/80 would get me 5-7 mph and they are in mid to high 10 grand. I was always a Johnson evinrude but the new evinrudes are out of my price range as well. Think the 60/40 etecs are in the 9 grand range and have no idea on the bigger ones. I like how quiet the mercs are, how good they are on fuel. I also run some on 40 horse limit river so the merc is for me. The pictures are my old boat and the painted one is my new boat that has not been in the water yet. I rambled but hope this has helped.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanker71 (Jan 30, 2017)

thanks for the replys guys!!im still undecided!.i found a 60 hp etc factory jet for 7900,where as the merc ive been quoted at 8500...go figure!lol...so the other factoring im fighting indesicion about is,whether or not to have a driver console this time.my boat now is a tiller but i have had many boats both ways,so i guess i need to think on that also...oh yea,now the etec comes with a 10yr warranty,so im leaning towards that.


----------



## hanker71 (Jan 30, 2017)

my current rig


----------



## archery68 (Jan 30, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> thanks for the replys guys!!im still undecided!.i found a 60 hp etc factory jet for 7900,where as the merc ive been quoted at 8500...go figure!lol...so the other factoring im fighting indesicion about is,whether or not to have a driver console this time.my boat now is a tiller but i have had many boats both ways,so i guess i need to think on that also...oh yea,now the etec comes with a 10yr warranty,so im leaning towards that.


Hmmmm!!!! I just purchased a 60/40 Mercury jet and it was just a tad over 6. The etecs were in the 8's and 9's couple years ago. Go figure is right. As far as tiller. I would own nothing but a tiller in this size of motor. Need the quick turning on the river and it gives me plenty of room for fishing stuff or family stuff when we just go to play, which happens more than fishing. I like the open layout. Live wells under rear seats. Deck lids over the battery and fuel tank plus a front extended deck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankbait (Jan 31, 2017)

I started out in a 12ft jon with a 9.8 tiller and dreamed of a bigger boat with a console, but then I bought my Alumacraft and liked it, but running in the creek side of the lake and staying in the channel was scary because it felt like there a was a delay between my steering and the GPS. I sold that boat and got my Grizzly with a tiller and like it alot more and I will never go back to a console. With the tiller I can stay in the channel with no delay and don't have a console to walk around or bang my knees on and the room is awsome just to not have the extra weight. The only plus I can say about it is the disposition of weight from the very back of the boat towards the front, but every guy has their own opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 31, 2017)

Crankbait said:


> I started out in a 12ft jon with a 9.8 tiller and dreamed of a bigger boat with a console, but then I bought my Alumacraft and liked it, but running in the creek side of the lake and staying in the channel was scary because it felt like there a was a delay between my steering and the GPS. I sold that boat and got my Grizzly with a tiller and like it alot more and I will never go back to a console. With the tiller I can stay in the channel with no delay and don't have a console to walk around or bang my knees on and the room is awsome just to not have the extra weight. The only plus I can say about it is the disposition of weight from the very back of the boat towards the front, but every guy has their own opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## handyandy (Jan 31, 2017)

Tiller all the way, and the only way. Only reason I'd go console is if I had a inboard and that's because there is no other way with a inboard. Are you sure the price for the merc isn't a factory 60 jet which is really a 90hp engine? That seems high for a merc 60/40, usually they are just over 6000. I prefer two stroke I would rebuild my old two engines like new before I'd go with a new 4s.


----------



## archery68 (Jan 31, 2017)

handyandy said:


> Tiller all the way, and the only way. Only reason I'd go console is if I had a inboard and that's because there is no other way with a inboard. Are you sure the price for the merc isn't a factory 60 jet which is really a 90hp engine? That seems high for a merc 60/40, usually they are just over 6000. I prefer two stroke I would rebuild my old two engines like new before I'd go with a new 4s.


Yeah that price seems high for 60/40 mercury. I just purchased one and it was a little over 6. That price sounds like a 90/65. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 1, 2017)

sorry,yea i should have been more specific..the merc quoted was a 90/65.it just seems to me that the 10 yr etec warranty has got to be the best deal.so,i think im gonna go ahead and order one locally.the only bummer is that the place im going to order the boat from isnt a evinrude dealer,so his price on that engine wasnt nearly as good.so i guesss ill hang it on there myself..no biggie.


----------



## amk (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't forget about noise 2 stroke s are a lot louder. I have a 200 pro xs merc with a jet foot and its 10 times louder than my buddies 200 Suzuki (prop). Im not sure how much more noise is added by having a jet but I feel like his boat you cant even hear the motor at idle.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 4, 2017)

amk said:


> Don't forget about noise 2 stroke s are a lot louder. I have a 200 pro xs merc with a jet foot and its 10 times louder than my buddies 200 Suzuki (prop). Im not sure how much more noise is added by having a jet but I feel like his boat you cant even hear the motor at idle.


That's kind of like comparing apples and oranges, jets are a lot louder then props. A 4 stroke 60/40 might be a little quitter at idle then a 2 stroke 60/40 but open them both up and there's not much difference. 
Hanker71 what kind of boat did you order?


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 7, 2017)

i just got the quote back....the boat is for sure a 1852,i just havnt decided on the motor..im struggling between just getting the 60/40 merc ,90/65 merc or the etec 60..it seems there is a jump of about 28-3000 between that 60/40 and the others.im not sure that 3-5 mph is worth that much money to me.


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 7, 2017)

It's not just the 3-5mph that you are fighting for. It's the TORQUE!!!! The torque to hop on plane, to stay on plane at partial throttle, to be able to fish with one of your bigger buddies on board, and finally, the 3-5mph.

I have a 1648, and while she's a heavy girl, my 60/40 is marginal. I can get 25mph on a light load, but she don't plane out as easily as I was hoping. I am not I think everyone on here will tell ya 1852 isn't that wide of a boat and will take every bit of 90/65 to give you the performance you seek.


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 7, 2017)

yea ,i was affraid of that!..well,i guess ill have to part with something to make it happen!..im gonna have this boat for many yars to come,so i dont want ANY disappointments!


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 7, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> yea ,i was affraid of that!..well,i guess ill have to part with something to make it happen!..im gonna have this boat for many yars to come,so i dont want ANY disappointments!




Very good!! You know what to do!


----------



## archery68 (Feb 7, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> i just got the quote back....the boat is for sure a 1852,i just havnt decided on the motor..im struggling between just getting the 60/40 merc ,90/65 merc or the etec 60..it seems there is a jump of about 28-3000 between that 60/40 and the others.im not sure that 3-5 mph is worth that much money to me.


I went through this as well, wanted the 115/80 but for the price difference I just could not justify the expense for the mph gain. My last 60/40 by myself on the river would hit 33 consistently downstream, 34 once. I ended up getting all 2017 stuff this time. 60/40. Have only used it twice. Went white bass fishing today, 3 guys all over 225. 3 small coolers, 3 tackle boxes. One live well full of water, 7 rods, full tank of gas, trolling motor, anchor, odds ends, got on plane quick hit 25 mph. Was more than pleased with it. Have about 2 hours on motor now. Having motor restrictions on the river I run the most played into my decision. I don't normally run in the restricted part of the river but with the 60/40 I can go anywhere if I choose. If a person sells a jet boat around here it sells quicker and get more of your money back if it's a 60/40. Mine is an 18/52.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 7, 2017)

nice rig!!well..i said f-it and just got the 60/40 merc..the deal was to good to pass up.besides the majority of places i go,i think a whole lot faster than 30 might be sketchy!..ill post pics of my new rig when i pick it up in april.the dealer assured me that 30 was doable with that engine...so,well see...lol..i plan on installing a 24 volt terrova,so hopefully that wont weigh it down to much.


----------



## archery68 (Feb 8, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> nice rig!!well..i said f-it and just got the 60/40 merc..the deal was to good to pass up.besides the majority of places i go,i think a whole lot faster than 30 might be sketchy!..ill post pics of my new rig when i pick it up in april.the dealer assured me that 30 was doable with that engine...so,well see...lol..i plan on installing a 24 volt terrova,so hopefully that wont weigh it down to much.


I like my 60/40 just fine. Easy on fuel and way more affordable. Mine will do 33 all day long if I'm by myself. Have hit 31 with my entire family just boatriding on the current river minus trolling motor and battery. 30 is fast enough on the skinny rivers and if I ran only on unrestricted hp rivers and lakes I would have bigger motor. I just can't justify spending the extra money for what I do with mine. When the white bass get way up the river arms off these lakes, I can get to them and if I don't want to run far, I launch closer to where I want to fish. You will like the 18 footer. As you can see I run tiller and I want the longer boat, adds more weight up front to off set my big fat rear all the way in the back. I have extended front deck and I keep lots of stuff up front and it helps distribute the weight. Good luck and yes post pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archery68 (Feb 8, 2017)

Just re read all of this thread, duh!!! You already have 18 footer. My bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrum (Feb 10, 2017)

Let us know what you think. I was hoping you'd go with the 60/40 etec. You just don't hear much about them. Probably because of the price and what seems to be a bad internet reputation. I'm convinced the Merc 60/40 four stroke is made by Yamaha. You never hear of anyone having engine trouble and the specs are identical.

So is your new boat going to have a 27" transom like the one you have now? I don't have one but I'm pretty sure the Mercury 60/40 is a 15" short shaft and would need a 20" transom. Unless you are doing a tunnel.


----------



## archery68 (Feb 11, 2017)

redrum said:


> Let us know what you think. I was hoping you'd go with the 60/40 etec. You just don't hear much about them. Probably because of the price and what seems to be a bad internet reputation. I'm convinced the Merc 60/40 four stroke is made by Yamaha. You never hear of anyone having engine trouble and the specs are identical.
> 
> So is your new boat going to have a 27" transom like the one you have now? I don't have one but I'm pretty sure the Mercury 60/40 is a 15" short shaft and would need a 20" transom. Unless you are doing a tunnel.


You are correct, the mercury 60/40 is a short shaft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyandy (Feb 13, 2017)

the three cylinder etec 60 is way more cause it's just a detuned 90hp same block and specs as the 90hp. The two cyl 60/40 is the one more comparable to other 60/40 engines.


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 13, 2017)

i spoke to the guy that im getting my boat from about the etec engines.he was curious as well,so he went ahead and bought a 60 horse.he told me that he wasnt impressed.he said that they rigged that motor on a identical blazer to his sons.at first his sons boat,which has a 60/40 merc and not a whole lot of stuff in the boat,would walk away from the etec.then he told me that they had to do some "stuff" to the etec and now it beats the merc powered boat by a little.he also told me that his sons 17-52 with that 60/40 merc will run 36.5 mph with just him in it.he then told me that the etec seemed to use alot of fuel!...in a nut shell..for what it cost,his words were that it wasnt "right"...so i trusted his experience and went merc...all this info came from a guy that races these little boats down in missouri...im super excited about this new boat!april cant get here soon enough!


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 13, 2017)

oh yea,the boat is ordered as a 20 inch transom


----------



## archery68 (Feb 13, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> i spoke to the guy that im getting my boat from about the etec engines.he was curious as well,so he went ahead and bought a 60 horse.he told me that he wasnt impressed.he said that they rigged that motor on a identical blazer to his sons.at first his sons boat,which has a 60/40 merc and not a whole lot of stuff in the boat,would walk away from the etec.then he told me that they had to do some "stuff" to the etec and now it beats the merc powered boat by a little.he also told me that his sons 17-52 with that 60/40 merc will run 36.5 mph with just him in it.he then told me that the etec seemed to use alot of fuel!...in a nut shell..for what it cost,his words were that it wasnt "right"...so i trusted his experience and went merc...all this info came from a guy that races these little boats down in missouri...im super excited about this new boat!april cant get here soon enough!


That guy in Missouri would not be GW Luttrel ? I live in Missouri where jets are popular. Blazers are made close to me, everyone has one it seems and there are tons of the mercury 60/40 here., the mercs just are the best bang for your buck in my opinion, easy on fuel as well. Went to the lake again today and really liking my new set up. Great to fish out of and fast enough. Post pics when u get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyandy (Feb 15, 2017)

hanker71 said:


> i spoke to the guy that im getting my boat from about the etec engines.he was curious as well,so he went ahead and bought a 60 horse.he told me that he wasnt impressed.he said that they rigged that motor on a identical blazer to his sons.at first his sons boat,which has a 60/40 merc and not a whole lot of stuff in the boat,would walk away from the etec.then he told me that they had to do some "stuff" to the etec and now it beats the merc powered boat by a little.he also told me that his sons 17-52 with that 60/40 merc will run 36.5 mph with just him in it.he then told me that the etec seemed to use alot of fuel!...in a nut shell..for what it cost,his words were that it wasnt "right"...so i trusted his experience and went merc...all this info came from a guy that races these little boats down in missouri...im super excited about this new boat!april cant get here soon enough!



So sounds like the etec boat may have been rigged wrong if they did some stuff and it ran like hell. The new mercs are great engines, but it would about take hell freezing over to make me give up my carbed two stroke engines. Just out of curiosity do you know if this was a 2cyl 60 etec or the HO 3cyl etec. Also curious as to who did the work as well, and what they did to the etec to open it up.


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 15, 2017)

im fairly certain that the etec that was compared to the 60/40 merc is the detuned 90 block.i remember him mentioning that in the conversation.he didnt specify what they had to do with it though.these guys race these things and im pretty sure they keep specifics under the cuff.the guys that told me this is vance from west boat shop.he and his son seem very knowledgeable on the subject,so after talking to a few different guys in that area of missouri,i went with them.


----------

